# New Design



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

A new band in my area just had me design a shirt for them..


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

nice job -


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice Style!!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Great job!! What font is that, and what software did you use?


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks all..

The font is IFC Insane Rodeo and I use Funtime2010


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I have Funtime2010 also, but my fonts don't always look so perfect around the edges. and I end up adjusting. What's your trick, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I do adjusting also on my fonts.. A lot of the time when I have same letters of the alpha I will only fix one and then duplicate it and paste it in the other letter's place. That way they look the same. What I did in this one was I did the E and then duplicated and pasted for the F and then all I had to do was remove the bottom part of the E for them, that way they were all the same. I also used the E for the L and adjusted it also.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> I do adjusting also on my fonts.. A lot of the time when I have same letters of the alpha I will only fix one and then duplicate it and paste it in the other letter's place. That way they look the same. What I did in this one was I did the E and then duplicated and pasted for the F and then all I had to do was remove the bottom part of the E for them, that way they were all the same. I also used the E for the L and adjusted it also.


That's exactly what I do also. It makes it SO much easier and saves a ton of time!


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> That's exactly what I do also. It makes it SO much easier and saves a ton of time!


I agree.. and it makes the letters uniform. 

I used to spend a lot of time getting my circles in a straight line.. I hate for one to be off a bit.. Then I found that I can place them in a line and it doesn't matter if they are straight or not.. I can highlight the line, click on tools/manipulate/align and it will put them all straight..


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job on the design!


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome design, Paula! I'm sure the band is pleased.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

nice design. hope to see more soon!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

YOu did a great design,, I am sure the client was very happy with their logo,, 

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## M3tees (Mar 28, 2011)

It's nice.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks to all for the nice compliments, they are really appreciated.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome design!!!!! Very nice work!!!


----------



## RACGear (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice Job! Looks great


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Very snazzy. Love it.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job. I really like your work!!


----------

